# Tithing to Missions



## baron (Nov 19, 2009)

Regarding the Tithing Post lately:

I was discussing with a friend why do churches teach that members must or should tithe but it's not required for the church to tithe to World Missions or just Missions in general? It seems that most Churches budget a certain amount per year and that is all the Missions receive regardless of what the Church takes in. 

So if a certain Church teaches Tithing should not the Church lead by example?

Or do Churches not have to Tithe to Missions?

I was wondering how many PB members churches give at least 10% of their yearly income to Missions.

Thanks.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 19, 2009)

Pinching Pennies | Christianity Today | A Magazine of Evangelical Conviction

Commitment to a Wartime Lifestyle - Articles - God's Word - Urbana.org





> “If ten men are carrying a log — nine of them on the little end and one at the heavy end — and you want to help, which end will you lift on?”


 William Borden, as he reflected on the numbers of Christian workers in the U.S. as compared to those among unreached peoples in China






> “I feel now, that Arabia could easily be evangelized within the next thirty years if it were not for the wicked selfishness of Christians.”


 -Samuel Zwemer 1867-1952





While I cannot say that we "should" designate any percentage to world missions, I would say that we could do more than we are presently doing on all fronts, both local and foreign, among the least-reached. There is an outward impulse to the NT as the Gospel is to go out towards the Nations, and so sending people and resources out to the Nations only follows.


One of my friends lived on (average) 500 per month most of this past year as he is raising support and trying to go out to a very difficult place in Asia. He is up to a whopping 800 USD per month now, with 2 kids and lots of travel. Another friend came home on furlough from Eastern Europe and must stay several extra months to re-raise the support that dropped when economic times hit, even while the work of the church goes forth in Eastern Europe. 

I know no missionary who is living high on the hog, and even the ones that successfully gather generous funds use those funds to meet MAJOR needs overseas. I am better off than most and have spent more money than most, due to the generosity of God's people. Yet my "personal salary" - which I often use in part also for ministry, is less than 29k per year and - out of extra "ministry funds" I have gathered, I have spent over 15K in the last 2 years on major medical treatments for several folks who would have probably died had we not intervened, and some that would have continued to be sick for a long, long time. (of course, due to dear Christian friends, 75% of my son's homeschooling materials are given to us second-hand, and we get LOTS of other free books, which makes life easy...but remember, I am better off than MOST of my friends with regards to donor-giving).

I know churches that strive for 50% of their church budget to support missions work. I know other churches that possess more than 40 people in their congregations, but they cannot even support their pastor. So, while I do not think that there is a "should" for a percentage of missions giving, I think that most have grown accustomed to a very low and easy definition of "sacrifice" and have become content with giving only the portion out of their wealth from which they would minimally miss rather than really doing without or hurting for the sake of giving.


----------



## steadfast7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the post, Perg!

I know that most people would view tithing or giving in general to be submitted to the local church exclusively, in some attempt to better harmonize with the concept of bringing gifts to the "house of God" (Temple). 

However, i have no problems with those who give a large percentage, or even all of their giving, straight to missionaries and missions agencies/works around the world. it can be said that they are bring their gifts to the church - the church residing in other nations, and the church which is yet to emerge among the unreached.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, I prefer that churches as churches support me and I do not cultivate a strategy of trying to gain support from individuals, but rather from churches as a whole because I want the commendation (stamp of approval) of these local churches, I want the church as a body to "own" my work, and I would prefer that any missions-giving was done through the local church and that they are not leaving their pastor under-salaried for the sake of something more "glamorous" when the pastor is the one that feeds them week after week.

-----Added 11/19/2009 at 01:56:51 EST-----

BUt, it seems like there are plentous opportunities for generosity in and out of church.


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

baron said:


> I was wondering how many PB members churches give at least 10% of their yearly income to Missions.
> 
> Thanks.



Define 'mission'. 

Foreign missions - evangelism and church planting, or would you include projects of mercy. Just money spent in the field, or administrative costs, as well? 

Domestic missions - church planting, of course, but what about soup kitchens? Boy Scouts? 

If evangelism counts, do you pro-rate the pastor's salary for the 3 hours a week he spends teaching EE? 

What is the mission of the church? Make disciples? Glorify God and enjoy him?


----------

